# First time for my son on reds with a fly



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I been wade fishing with my sons since the oldest was 5'-0", he's as tall as me now. I use to saltwater flyfish all the time but since they were born this took a back seat to cane poles>>spin cast>>spinning>>casting to now fly fishing. I wanted them prepared to tie knots, select their own lures, catch reds/trout, land/handle fish without assistance. They can so we move on.

Now they can are now moving to (back for me) flyfishing. My oldest & I went the other weekend and had a blast. No keeper reds but the 14"-18" where hitting everything flashy or chartruese we threw. We each caught 8-10 each, fun day and he's now addicted! This week I'm on vacation so the youngest will hit the fly with me.

Pete A. (proud papa)


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad ***!!! He is a lucky kid to. Have a father like you


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! You should be a proud Papa.


----------



## Pop Fly (Sep 19, 2010)

Rt. on!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

That is awesome


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like a pro. good lookin kiddo.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Now you'll both be hooked for life!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Outstanding!

My little man will be 2 next month and I can't wait to get him on the water.


----------

